# leviton gfci,s



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

does any one else have problems with the TR WR gfci? i have replaced at least 5 of them this year becuase they just quit working. mostly barely used ones.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Yup! I avoid Leviton and mainly stock Legrand.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

i mainly went with leviton because of the slimmer body. works better in old boxes. but now i do more newer boxes


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

After today, leviton can bite my ass as I had to make that long drive to replace that stupid gfi outlet in the new bathroom I did for a medical outfit when I remodeled all their offices. One or two once in a long while would be ok, but nope, If you put in 50-100 gfi receptacles every six months like I do, you start finding out you are going to have to replace around 30 of them in less than three months if you use Leviton. Done. And F*** home depot for carrying them.

I'm going to Lowes from now on and get something else.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Dude the legrands are same size. I put em both together, same friggin size. I stopped even keeping 1 (slim) leviton in stock after that.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

lowes is carrying hubbel now. i didnt know they made resi stuff! anyone know how good it is?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Well there is also supply houses around, but they are kind of hard to get to the front of the line at . Even for will call.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

where im at there are 4 supply houses and three big box stores within 15 minutes of each other. i see the big company trucks at all of them!:001_huh:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

papaotis said:


> where im at there are 4 supply houses and three big box stores within 15 minutes of each other. i see the big company trucks at all of them!:001_huh:


I live in a pretty posh neighborhood. There isn't even a 7-11 or any grocery stores for 3 miles from here. There is a surf shop and a Thai restaurant pretty close by however , but that's it. Nearest electrical house is a freeway drive of hell during rush hours.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'll have to compare the size of the two brands when I get a chance. I like the size of the Leviton, but have have better luck with the PS. I hope Lowes here doesn't drop PS because I love the plates and would prefer to stick with PS. Lowes is close to the house too. Last I checked, Hubbell was ok. Doing a remodel in all Leviton, and the flexible plates are better, but still prefer the satin flexible PS.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

We can only quickly get leviton or hubbell here, and my old man has some kind of hatred for P&S, so those are pretty much our only choices. We can get the hubbell tr/wr gfis for less than the leviton tr's, so I have been getting more of those out of convenience. Guess that is a good decision.


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

Going_Commando said:


> We can only quickly get leviton or hubbell here, and my old man has some kind of hatred for P&S, so those are pretty much our only choices. We can get the hubbell tr/wr gfis for less than the leviton tr's, so I have been getting more of those out of convenience. Guess that is a good decision.




Eaton GFCI's give me way less problems and are less expensive than Leviton. Eaton is who owns Cutler-Hammer and they are a huge player in the electrical industry. I install Cutler-Hammer panels on the daily and in my opinion they are the best in reliability. Although I do love the ground / neutral bar setup on the Square D panels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> I live in a pretty posh neighborhood. There isn't even a 7-11 or any grocery stores for 3 miles from here. There is a surf shop and a Thai restaurant pretty close by however , but that's it. Nearest electrical house is a freeway drive of hell during rush hours.


What about the Crossfit and Post Office?


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I like Hubbell plates the best, with those rounded corners. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

leviton is junk, i only buy cooper when i can get them!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

HackWork said:


> What about the Crossfit and Post Office?


No post office in that mall. There is a blue mailbox out front of Thai Valley restaurant though. That place is mostly deserted all the time. One auto mechanic down on the left end also. He's crooked, don't take your car to him.


----------



## 746 Watts (Nov 13, 2016)

I'm having trouble with a Leviton TR GFCI as well. The person who has it says it is basically new, but said when they wired it up, it didn't work in the first place.

I can't see how it could fail right new from the box, or the home owner even damaging it from wiring it wrong because that should just cause it to trip or not reset. No indicator lights come on, and it doesn't reset either. The meter shows it has 120v on the terminal wire.

When I get more time I'm going to bring a Cooper one over to try it. Usually I use Cooper any way.

Usually I use Cooper, so maybe I'll bring that over.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

746 Watts said:


> I'm having trouble with a Leviton TR GFCI as well. The person who has it says it is basically new, but said when they wired it up, it didn't work in the first place.
> 
> I can't see how it could fail right new from the box, or the home owner even damaging it from wiring it wrong because that should just cause it to trip or not reset. No indicator lights come on, and it doesn't reset either. The meter shows it has 120v on the terminal wire.
> 
> ...


Always had good luck with Hubble.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Had to replace a 1 year old leviton wr that failed yesterday. Replaced it with a Hubbell.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

It seems like Leviton sold their soul to get into the big box stores. I am guessing the big boxes beat them to death on pricing, and they cut corners to stay in Lowes and HD. It's too bad, I was a big Leviton fan for 20 years, but lately, it's P&S and Hubbell. I can't afford to **** around with quality, who can?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> After today, leviton can bite my ass as I had to make that long drive to replace that stupid gfi outlet in the new bathroom I did for a medical outfit when I remodeled all their offices. One or two once in a long while would be ok, but nope, If you put in 50-100 gfi receptacles every six months like I do, you start finding out you are going to have to replace around 30 of them in less than three months if you use Leviton. Done. And F*** home depot for carrying them.
> 
> I'm going to Lowes from now on and get something else.


We hardly use them in new construction anymore as we have gone to the dual GFCI/AFCI breakers. What code are you on there?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> we hardly use them in new construction anymore as we have gone to the dual gfci/afci breakers. What code are you on there?


2008


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> 2008


No ****ing way. And you call us backasswards?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> No ****ing way. And you call us backasswards?


It is a true pleasure to be on 08 still. When I remodel, I don't have to automatically add afci's if the home run is existing already.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> It is a true pleasure to be on 08 still. When I remodel, I don't have to automatically add afci's if the home run is existing already.


Oh, Don't kid yourself. If I had my choice we would still be on the 93'


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> Oh, Don't kid yourself. If I had my choice we would still be on the 93'


1893 or 1993?


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

I can't even tell you how many Leviton GFIs I have had to return within the past year. They're a couple bucks cheaper than other manufacturers, but all that goes out the window with 1 callback.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

splatz said:


> *It seems like Leviton sold their soul to get into the big box stores.* I am guessing the big boxes beat them to death on pricing, and they cut corners to stay in Lowes and HD. It's too bad, I was a big Leviton fan for 20 years, but lately, it's P&S and Hubbell. I can't afford to **** around with quality, who can?


Them and everyone else! Tools, appliances, supplies. ........Junk!


----------



## jsmart84 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ive noticed the new leviton TR self testing ones are extrmemly hard to reset in comparison to older ones. Customer we just changed some at her house plugs something in and tripped it so i told her she needs to press the button and she said she did and i drove out only to find it practically takes a screw driver pressing on the reset to reset it. 

I always liked the size of he plates made by leviton the midsize was great but am really liking the satin P&S plates now.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

splatz said:


> It seems like Leviton sold their soul to get into the big box stores. I am guessing the big boxes beat them to death on pricing, and they cut corners to stay in Lowes and HD. It's too bad, I was a big Leviton fan for 20 years, but lately, it's P&S and Hubbell. I can't afford to **** around with quality, who can?


So, Lowe's carries P&S, do they not? Same logic should apply, no?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

After hearing all this I think I'll pass on Leviton.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The shallow GFCI is nice. I in general have better luck with the P&S stuff. I think their plates are better. The nylon ones Leviton has are fine, though I prefer the satin P&S stuff. I bought some of the dual function AFCI/GFCI receptacles from both brands and it will be interesting to see how those fare.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Pass & Seymour Trademaster plates are the best plates ever and if you use them you will automatically get my seal of approval.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

mikewillnot said:


> So, Lowe's carries P&S, do they not? Same logic should apply, no?


No, it doesn't seem like they made the same deal. Leviton expanded in the big boxes but disappeared from a lot of supply houses. P&S has replaced Leviton in some of the supply houses, Hubbell in others.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Here in one case they just swapped supply houses.


----------

